# I hope I'm doing this right..



## starfruit (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm another type 4 INFP.

._.

I already feel embarrassed and want to apologize for something.

Um, about me.. I have a short attention span so I couldn't really tell you much before I get distracted BUT I like apple juice and astronomy and making smores.

and do I have to post a picture? :/


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings starfruit and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum starfruit. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

You don't have to if you don't want to! :tongue:

But welcome, fellow INFP! roud:


----------



## starfruit (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks mr. robot!

thanks azrael


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Ma'am, we don't talk to robots in these here parts! 

All nonsense aside, welcome 

You don't need to post a photo of yourself, but you should totally get a super cool avatar!


----------



## starfruit (Oct 25, 2009)

yes ma'am *salute*


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café!
If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay. 

*PS:* We don't bite, so you can relax a little :wink:


----------



## ChapterSeven (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome! :happy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome hun.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

If you're good looking then obviously you have to post a photo.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to PC.~~


----------



## starfruit (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcoming  it was nice to wake up to.. this is an oddly nice community.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

How about we make some s'mores around a campfire to welcome you to the cafe?


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

"I hope I'm doing this right.."

I said the same thing when I decided to be a superhero


----------



## starfruit (Oct 25, 2009)

i would love if we made smores! and had a bonfire  and discussed whatever. or played music. 

don't worry deaddove. i'm sure we need more superheroes around here.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

starfruit said:


> i would love if we made smores! and had a bonfire  and discussed whatever. or played music.


I'll bring my guitar and we can sing songs around the bonfire. How does that sound?


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

OMG you did it wrong Wrong WRONG!


Just kidding.

Welcome to the fold. You should find yourself an avatar.


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome :3



vanWinchester said:


> *PS:* We don't bite, so you can relax a little :wink:


I bite. But don't worry. It's more like I grip you with my teeth. Affectionately, of course ^^


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

starfruit said:


> Hi, I'm another type 4 INFP.
> 
> ._.
> 
> ...


Greetings starfruit! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for taking the time to register and joining our humble little forum. We hope you experience a great time with us. Don't worry about feeling awkward here, INFP's own this forum. Also you do not have to post a picture of yourself if you do not feel comfortable.roud:


----------

